# A Striking Modulation in Schubert's First Piano Sonata



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I think i may have heard this piece before, but I just discovered this performance. Listen from about 1:44. What an incredible use of a retardation! (The held C5 functions as an enharmonically equivalent b# in beat 3 which then resolves upwards stepwise to the root of a predominant chord in the new key). The sustain and lightness piano forte really helps to bring out this incredible expressive effect! Schubert was only 17/18 when he wrote this, too.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

The rest of the movement is kind of bland, to be honest. My theory is that Schubert was blessed by God with this progression one day and his first thought was that he needed to write an entire piece to justify it.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Very cheeky indeed. The resulting momentary harmonies (just before the resolution to the "predominant" ie. the C#minor triad), -namely the "chord" on the third beat, E-C-G#-D#, sounds tasty, probably due to its quality of having a major 7th and an augmented triad.
Thanks for sharing it, (btw, long time no see; how are you finding the new forum?)

Btw, overall the passage you cite strangely reminds me of Mozart K.475 in figurations.
8:02




A flat major/minor -> diminished 7th chord on G -> V6/5 (of F minor) -> I (of F minor).


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> (btw, long time no see; how are you finding the new forum?)


It's ok, but i prefer the old layout. I don't think I'm going to be as active on the forum as i used to be, though I'll still check in from time to time.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> It's ok, but i prefer the old layout. I don't think I'm going to be as active on the forum as i used to be, though I'll still check in from time to time.


I like it better now. The quote feature has improved a lot, among other things.


----------

